# Quelle carte graphique pour Google Earth avec un G4 ?



## zjcb (19 Mai 2011)

Bonjour,
En ouvrant Google Earth j'ai eu un message me disant qu'il fallait que j'ai une 
CARTE GRAPHIQUE 3D de 16 Mo

Existe-t-il des références plus précises ?
Matériel :
G4 - 400 Mg Hz - RAM 1 Go
Merci.
jcb


----------



## Invité (22 Mai 2011)

Pourquoi 3D ?
Google Earth tourne sur mon iBook avec une "ATI Mobility Radeon 9200" 32Mo de Vram.
Je doute qu'elle ait des capacités 3D ! 

C'est quoi ta carte graphique (menu pomme/à propos&#8230;/plus d'infos/carte vidéo) ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mai 2011)

Invité a dit:


> Pourquoi 3D ?
> Google Earth tourne sur mon iBook avec une "ATI Mobility Radeon 9200" 32Mo de Vram.
> Je doute qu'elle ait des capacités 3D !
> 
> C'est quoi ta carte graphique (menu pomme/à propos/plus d'infos/carte vidéo) ?



Ben si, quand même un peu :
http://www.notebookcheck.net/ATI-Mobility-Radeon-9200.6943.0.html

Google Earth 5 :


> Configuration requise - Mac
> 
> Minimale :
> Système d'exploitation : Mac OS X version 10.5.0 ou plus récente
> ...


----------



## Invité (23 Mai 2011)

C'est la version 32Mo sur les iBook@1.2GHz, pour ce qui est de la 3D, je ne sais pas où regarder dans ton lien.

J'ai pas l'iBook sous les yeux, mais c'est pas la version 5 de Google Earth, puisqu'elle nécessite un proc Intel, donc incompatible avec les G4.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2011)

La 5.2.1588 est une version UB (Intel+PPC) mais 10.5 minimum.

Vous avez sans doute une version 4. 4.0 ou 4.2.

Si mes souvenir sont bons, elle n'exigeait pas trop au niveau graphique (tant qu'on ne réclamait pas les objets 3D). C'est pour cela que ça fonctionne avec votre valeureuse machine.

Des anciennes versions sont disponibles chez MacUpdate, un peu plus bas sur la page.


----------



## Invité (23 Mai 2011)

Aoutch, je viens de vérifier c'est bien une version 5. 
La 5.2.1.1588 pour être précis. 
Donc cette carte graphique mini, mini, remplit les conditions :style:

Ca ne doit pas être trop difficile de trouver une carte Pci ATI 7000 plus puissante, genre ça (moins de 40)


----------

